# Second crankbait



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey everyone. Just got my second crankbait done. This one is 8 inches long, made from cedar. Getting the D2T on right on this big of a bait was a pain. Haven't tested it yet - headed to MN for vacation this week so it'll get tested there!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Really nice looking bait! Hooks look a little small, though


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very impressive! Love the colors! Looks more like your 83rd and a 1/2 crank!


----------

